# Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?



## Ikarius (29. Juni 2017)

*Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Wollte eigentlich gerade bei der h100i v2 zuschlagen, aber corsair überstützt anscheinend immer noch nicht AM4 (ein halbes Jahr nach Release!!!!) und will dass man sich auf ihrer Homepage für 12,50 eine Halterung kauft. Die haben echt einen Knall. Gibt es dazu Alternativen?


----------



## manimani89 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

reicht der noctua nicht? habe ihn bei 1,43v am laufen ohne probleme


----------



## Ikarius (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Will AIO für die Optik (570x mit rgb fans).


----------



## alientrax (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Kraken X62 hat eine AM4 Halterung dabei


----------



## Ikarius (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*



alientrax schrieb:


> Kraken X62 hat eine AM4 Halterung dabei



Wohl erst die version RL-KRX62-02, und die gibt es noch nirgendwo zu kaufen.


----------



## Chimera (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Oder die BQ Silent Loop, die Alphacool Eisbaer, die Fractal Design Celsius, die Thermaltake, usw.  Kommt halt darauf an, ob man lieber RGB Kirmisoptik will (dann die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Riing) oder doch eher was dezent schlichtes (dann eher die Silent Loop), ob man ne einfache AIO oder eben ne erweiterbare will, usw. Die BQ Silent Loop, Alphacool Eisbaer und Fractal Kelvin (nicht die Celsius, die ist ne Asetek AIO) sind aus etwas hochwertigeren Wakübauteilen zusammengebaut und kommen mit dem Nexxxos Kupferradiator daher, zudem hät man die Möglichkeit Fittings, Schläuche, etc. zu tauschen (bei der BQ halt mit Garantieverlust verbunden). Die Fractal Celsius ist so ne Kompromisslösung, denn es ist zwar ne stinknormale Asetek AIO, aber im Gegensatz zu all den anderen umgelabelten Aseteks kommt diese mit G1/4" Fittings daher, man könnte also theoretisch(!) den Alu-Radi später mal durch nen Kupferradi ersetzen.
Dann gibt es ja noch die Modelle von Raijintek, Lepa, usw.. Gibt uuuuuuunzählige Möglichkeiten. Man muss sich aber bewusst sein: Modelle bis 240mm Radi bringen höchstens bzgl. Optik wirklich was, Kühlleistung ist im Vergleich zu nem high-end Lukü kaum besser (teilweise sogar etwas schlechter). Will man aber bessere Kühlleistung, so muss man min. zu nem 280-360mm Modell greifen. Ich bin selber auch von nem HR-02 Macho zu ner Cryorig A80 mit 280mm Radi gewechselt, auch wegen Optik und weil mich der Platzmangel echt nervte. Aber kühlmässig war mir von Anfang an bewusst, dass da kaum grosse Sprünge rauskommen werden und wie wahr, kühlt gerade mal 2-3°C besser bei gleicher Drehzahl. Aber eben, war für mich auch nicht der Kaufgrund


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Bei der Eisbaer kostet die AM4 Halterung afaik recht stolze 10€


----------



## SteMeX (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei der Silent Loop 360 die AM4 Halterungen auch schon direkt dabei sind. Die ist bei einigen Händlern auch schon zu bestellen.


----------



## Toto89 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Jop.
Silent Loop 360 bei alternate.de

Es kommt auf den Lieferanten bzw. die Aktualität der Lieferung an. Alles was beispielsweise von BQ aktuell ausgeliefert wird, hat die neue Halterung, alles was 3 Monate alt ist und seit dem im Lager liegt hat sie nicht.
Daher ganz klare Antwort: Von Händler zu Händler unterschiedlich.

Bei notebooksbilliger z.b. haben alle Silent Loops die AM4 Halterung nicht, der Dark Rock Pro 3 hingegen schon.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Bei BeQuiet kostet das AM4 Kit nichts. Einfach nachbestellen und gut.


----------



## alientrax (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

@Ikarius, doch man bekommt die Kraken schon, hab die bei mir verbaut


----------



## SteMeX (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Ich habe mal bei Cyberport bzgl. der SL360 angefragt. Angeblich ist kein AM4 Kit dabei. Das kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Ich hole mir auch eine SilentLoop 360, wenn der Preis noch ein wenig fällt. Da ist schon alles dabei, was man braucht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Ich hatte bei der Silent Loop 280mm Ende Mai auch schon die AM4 Halterung dabei...


----------



## bastian123f (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Die sollten auch standardmäßig dabei sein. Zumindest wird sie ja auch so von BeQuiet angeboten.


----------



## SteMeX (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Ich glaube es kommt wirklich auf den Händler an. Wenn der noch auf Restbeständen sitzt, dann hat man wahrscheinlich Pech und muss den Umweg über den Hersteller gehen.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Die sollten auch standardmäßig dabei sein. Zumindest wird sie ja auch so von BeQuiet angeboten.



Klar sollte das, aber die AM4-Spezis wurden ja nur paar Tage vor Release erst final ausgegeben...bequiet! kann ja schlecht die ganze Produktion einstellen, zurückrufen und neu verpacken 
bequiet! liefert aber extrem schnell, wenn ich da was angefordert habe, dauert das 1-2 Tage


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Man kann natürlich Pech haben und kriegt eine Silent Loop, die schon länger irgendwo herumlag und noch kein Kit hat.
In der Regel ist das Kit aber dabei, wenn du heute eine Silent Loop bestellst.
Und wenn nicht kann man sie gratis anfordern. Andere wollen noch extra Geld haben.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Glaub werde mir demnächst folgendes holen für meinen Ryzen: Fiesta de Corsair en #Computex 2017 - YouTube
Corsair Keyboards and Coolers at Computex | Unlocked


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gibt es irgendeine gute AIO für AM4, wo man keine Halterungen nachbestellen muss?*

Ob die das Zeugs auch mal wieder ohne den Software Schrott anbieten?


----------

